# D 800 shipping notice...



## well_dunno (Apr 16, 2012)

Production problems?! 

http://nikonrumors.com/2012/04/15/weekly-nikon-news-flash-158.aspx/#more-37716


----------



## JR (Apr 20, 2012)

Glad to see Canon is not the only having production issues!


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 27, 2012)

oh no! what will the nikonians do now?


----------



## cliffwang (Apr 27, 2012)

JR said:


> Glad to see Canon is not the only having production issues!


Why does that make you feel better?


----------



## seekn (Apr 27, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see Canon is not the only having production issues!
> ...



Man, who cares - stop the drama.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 27, 2012)

I ordered one from my local dealer in the US a week ago. He told me Tuesday that the Nikon Rep indicated that he will receive a batch in about 2 weeks. He does not know how many he will get, i'm 3rd on the list.


----------



## psolberg (Apr 29, 2012)

well_dunno said:


> Production problems?!
> 
> http://nikonrumors.com/2012/04/15/weekly-nikon-news-flash-158.aspx/#more-37716



High demand problems. Nikon UK was quoted as saying demand for the camera was unprecedented. They got a mega hit on their hands and weren't ready for it. If the 5D3 had been higher MP they may have been able to keep up. But as things stand, they got the high resolution game for themselves. I'm switching to a D800 once I get a hold of one. I suspect other switchers are only making supply worse.


----------



## well_dunno (May 6, 2012)

_"Amazon UK started canceling Nikon D800 pre-orders due to “restricted supply from the manufacturer”"_

http://nikonrumors.com/2012/05/06/amazon-uk-started-canceling-nikon-d800-pre-orders-due-to-restricted-supply-from-the-manufacturer.aspx/#more-39348


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 6, 2012)

Nikon has three problems they are fixing.

1. The batteries are unsafe and are all being replaced, and out of stock everywhere. They likely are short of safe batteries to put in the production line.

2. The autofocus is reportedly assembled wrong or has bad parts in a whole batch of D800 cameras, and must be fixed or replaced. Affected cameras won't focus.

3. The lockup situation for the D4 and D800 has not been solved, and might be holding things up, but indications are that they are shipping them knowingly with the problem, and hoping that firmare might fix the issue. They have issued a work-around, but users already report that they still have lockups.

These are serious issues that basically make it impossible to use the camera, assuming it happens to you.

I'm sure they will get it all fixed, it just makes the shortage situation worse.


----------



## V8Beast (May 7, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Nikon has three problems they are fixing.
> 
> 1. The batteries are unsafe and are all being replaced, and out of stock everywhere. They likely are short of safe batteries to put in the production line.
> 
> ...



How about the blurry viewfinders, oil-spotted sensors, scratched mirrors, and green-tinted LCD screens? Are they being addressed by Nikon? Just curious, since many are minor issues expected of a new camera, while others seem quite severe. Either way, unlike the Canon guys, the Nikon shooters aren't whining about this stuff. Good for them


----------



## nitsujwalker (May 7, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Nikon has three problems they are fixing.
> 
> 1. The batteries are unsafe and are all being replaced, and out of stock everywhere. They likely are short of safe batteries to put in the production line.
> 
> ...



But at least the sensor is sweet right?


----------



## psolberg (May 7, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Nikon has three problems they are fixing.
> 
> 1. The batteries are unsafe and are all being replaced, and out of stock everywhere. They likely are short of safe batteries to put in the production line.
> 
> ...



well, I got mine and
1) battery isn't up for recall. only 2 lots are.
2) lucky for me, mine was done right. AF is perfect.
3) I haven't locked up but Nikon recommends you disable the live histogram and highlight warning as a stopgap measure before the firmware update.

As for the green tint people are reporting, I think Nikon definitively needs a firmware update for this because far too many have the issue, including mine. I color balance with gray cards and NEVER trust any LCD for color purposes, but yeah, Nikon should fix it because it is obviously not right and a simply firmware fix on the LCD tint will correct it.


----------

